# FS: Crested gecko babies



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

1 crested gecko left. Eating like a pig on CGD & occassional crickets.

$30 for the red bicolour


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Photo's finally added


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

Cuuuuuute im thinkin about gettin one need to do more research though


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Sunday morning bump! Check out ->Crested Gecko Care Sheet for care on these guys if you've been interested in getting one but are unsure of their care


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

I have gecko's! Stumpy cute bicolour in first picture is price negotiable. I just want to see him go to a good home


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

My son wants two..I'll I'm you.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.275072,-122.835534


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Got gecko?


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Bump, bump......


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Bump, bump.....


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

and then there were 3. Will post weights tonight


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

aww so cute!


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Updated and a bump


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Oopsie, forgot about this thread. Still have 3 cresteds!


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

2 of them ready to go


----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 11, 2010)

Hey Grete_J, how hard/demanding are crested geckos? I've been researching them a bit and everywhere keeps saying that the tanks should be cleaned and kept maintained, but if I did a big jungled tank for them, then re-doing substrate would be a major PIA, especially if I did live plants and all that...


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Cresteds are probably the easiest gecko to keep. All my tanks are planted, hydro balls for drainage, mix of sphagnum moss, organic soil & coco coir for substrate. I spot clean their cages & haven't had any smelly problems


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Bump, bump.....


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

why dont they have tails?


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Their defense when frightened is to drop their tails, so I'd assume something scared them. Oddly enough, cresteds are the only species of Rhacodactylus who don't regenerate their tails


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Bump, bump. All are ready to go


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Bump it ttt....


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Updated with new photo's, both are ready to go


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

And then there was one


----------

